# Will you die alone/lonely?



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Will you die alone/lonely? With no significant other?
Don't factor family into your reply....


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

No! (Although I might be in denial)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Indeed. Well I'll probably go insane from loneliness by then and marry one of my 365 kitties but I guess by "normal" standards that wouldn't count.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Where is the I dont know option??

I have a husband that is 13 years older than me and a son that might be going to Iraq. I have no clue to what my future holds. I would personally rather die than be without these two, they are my whole life. Without C. my husband, or Dave, my son, I would definitely die alone and lonely.  Too freaking sad to even think about.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

That is a future too depressing to even imagine.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Undoubtedly yes.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Maybe.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes, I will die alone... but not necessarily lonely. 
I never want to marry, so there will be no significant other.

Doesn't feel depressing at all.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

No, I don't think I will, but then time has a way of changing things so one never really knows.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't predict the future, but I don't plan on that happening.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I hope not!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

With the way things are going, I probably will. To change that, it would take tremendous luck or a big change in my life.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh, absolutely. I'll be one of those folks found so long after I die, that identification will be near impossible due to the rate of chunky grue and decay. Actually that'd be preferred.

No problems here.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I hope not, and I don't think so. I just need to work on myself.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

Alone yes. Lonely no.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

probably not. if worse comes to worse and im single at 40 years i'll just go to some 3rd world country and marry an 18 year old. theres a good chance i'll drop dead before she does


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

No. At least, I'm going to try not to.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

right now i would say i hope not,tomorrow mayby i'll say NO!day after that mayby i'll say yes...but deep down i think i wont!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

With as many twists and turns as my life has taken in the past 20 years, who knows? Being married/in a relationship/having kids doesn't guarantee that you won't die alone or lonely.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, and hopefully soon.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

I hope not.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

leppardess said:


> With as many twists and turns as my life has taken in the past 20 years, who knows? Being married/in a relationship/having kids doesn't guarantee that you won't die alone or lonely.


Exactly. As I said earlier, none of us know what the future holds. :um


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Penny said:


> leppardess said:
> 
> 
> > With as many twists and turns as my life has taken in the past 20 years, who knows? Being married/in a relationship/having kids doesn't guarantee that you won't die alone or lonely.
> ...


Oh most def! I can be with someone, and be alone and lonely.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Other --- I don't know.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Voted no.. Surely I can find someone at some point...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, my mom will be there. Sure, she'll just be a pile of bones propped upright in a cobweb covered rocking chair, but I'll be so insane by then that it won't even matter.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Drella said:


> No, my mom will be there. Sure, she'll just be a pile of bones propped upright in a cobweb covered rocking chair, but I'll be so insane by then that it won't even matter.


"Mother..."

:rofl


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I always thought I would so I said yes.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Yes, and hopefully soon.


 :ditto


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Probably, but like somebody said, one never knows what could happen.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I said yes, but with tongue slightly in cheek, because there is always a tiny speck of hope that things will change for the better.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

VCL XI said:


> I'll be one of those folks found so long after I die, that identification will be near impossible due to the rate of chunky grue and decay.


Occassionally i will see some news story showing how some isolated elderly person was found days/weeks after they had died. In most of the cases it was only the smell of the rotting corpse that brought attention to the fact that this person was dead. I always think about myself and my future whenever i see **** like that. It is slightly horrifying to me.


----------



## taglog7 (Dec 26, 2007)

I have no idea.
Hopefully the later option.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

the_outsider said:


> we _all_ die alone.


No, some of us participate in suicide pacts. :troll


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Friends? I'm very hopeful.

But if not the companion, I know I'm going to have a kid, that's for sure.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes, it is most likely.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sadly, Yes.


----------



## hopeful dreamer (Feb 23, 2008)

Probably, but I hope not.

I couldn't choose a vote option.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

yup.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

That's where all the evidence points now so I said yes :rain


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I hope not, but all signs point to yes.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ye gods, I hope not! It looks like I'm heading down that path though.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I hope not, for all of you. 

warmly,
Gerard


----------

